# Elite new bow pictures



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Link elsewhere on AT. No pics of envy replacement. No Drooling on the Screen

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=576911

Bushcat


----------



## Hungry Lion (Oct 25, 2007)

Never to late, go to www.hoyt.com
Drooling welcome...


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

Both look slow, go to http://www.pse-archery.com/
See what fast looks like.


----------



## Hungry Lion (Oct 25, 2007)

Do you get ear plugs and a mouth guard for free with a purcahse of these bows?
Just kidding...
I have shot the X-force. For a fast little bow it shoot great. Was very suprised how smooth it was and accurate.


----------



## 1400wannabe (Oct 24, 2007)

What is happening with the courtcase between Bowtech and elite? Is that finished now? What happened?


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

1400wannabe said:


> What is happening with the courtcase between Bowtech and elite? Is that finished now? What happened?


While they were slogging it out in front of the judge, PSE flew past both of them... Hahaha!


----------



## gintonic (Jul 22, 2006)

> While they were slogging it out in front of the judge, PSE flew past both of them... Hahaha!


----------



## compound-A7 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi 1400wannabe

I think that was sorted. The ex-bowtech designer sold his share and I think elite got hold of the rights to use a patent for a hybird cam from Darton. Almost the same patent that Bowtech uses. 
Did everyone get the speed module for their Elites? I think they had to send a whole lot to get to the advertised speed.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Elite has updated their site 

http://www.elitearchery.com/main

No news on the Envy replacement


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

:set1_applaud:How about that SynergyXL, 8" Brace 36A-A IBO 320-330.:greenwithenvy: That is to drool about. And there website looks good.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> :set1_applaud:How about that SynergyXL, 8" Brace 36A-A IBO 320-330.:greenwithenvy: That is to drool about. And there website looks good.


The XL does indeed look great. I am interested to see the chrony results though. If Elite has published accurate stats, they are definitely into a winning recipe.


----------

